# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Running

## gimp

Anyone else like running?

----------


## Spudattack

As in away from something or just for the sake of it?

----------


## veitnamcam

No

----------


## stumpy

momma always said .... stupid is as stupid does ....

----------


## JoshC

Not really. It hurts now.

----------


## jakewire

Madness.
We don't live long enough as it is, why deliberately wear yourself out quicker.

----------


## Chop3r

Used to a lot, training for marathons but the back went and then the knees went to shit

----------


## jakewire

> Used to a lot, training for marathons but the back went and then the knees went to shit


See.

----------


## ONYVA

Yes, just walked in the door from a 40min run.I have run lots of 1/2 marathons used to do a lot of multisport, run-swim-paddle-cycle etc just run and cycle now, mid 60s! its getting harder.

----------


## GravelBen

I enjoy a bit of running when I'm fit... I should run more when I'm not fit (and then I'd get fit), but it isn't as much fun then!

----------


## Bernie

Can't call it running. Any more a slow 40to 50min jog  (dog loves running)

----------


## oneshot

Yes I am a keen trail runner, average distance between 12-18kms on a run. Many people get injuries from Heel striking. Its all about technique.

----------


## mikee

Running is only for "away"

----------


## oneshot

> Running is only for "away"


But if you do a loop then you coming "back"  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

> Yes I am a keen trail runner, average distance between 12-18kms on a run. Many people get injuries from Heel striking. Its all about technique.


I'm a "barefoot" aficionado myself

----------


## oneshot

New Balance Minimus changed my life, I even hunt in them.  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

4ks three  mornings a week 50/50 walk run then off to work! Bloody hard some mornings this time of the year! :O O:

----------


## Maca49

Just got some Skechers, awesome better than my Nikes

----------


## GravelBen

> Bloody hard some mornings this time of the year!


You should try it down this end of the country!

----------


## Bryan

Yup i run 10km 2-3 times a week. Fits into my lunch break well during the week. The fitter I keep the better i am with managing old injuries.

----------


## Smiddy

My knees don't agree with my 116kg frame pounding on them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> My knees don't agree with my 116kg frame pounding on them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you had a shave and cut that mop off you would only weigh a hundy😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pop Shot

Yup, love running. Run a handful of half marathons with a PB of 1:25.

----------


## Ryan

Yep, less so now - knees are fooked.

----------


## BRADS

> Yup, love running. Run a handful of half marathons with a PB of 1:25.


That's a good time there,

----------


## gimp

shit yeah. I'm aiming for a 1:30 for my next half

----------


## Pop Shot

> That's a good time there,


Thanks @BRADS. I've only run four events to date. Aiming to go close to or break 1:20 next event.

----------


## madmaori

I think about running and that's enough to get a sweat up

----------


## sako75

Poked my knee up the Waipakahi in 2004. Put paid to any running
Old marathon runners don't die they just hobble around in their old age

----------


## Ranger 888

I used to run...then I realised that runners don't live longer than the rest of us, they just die fitter!

----------


## Tahr

I did the Kaweka Challenge twice in my 50's. 
Body is too sore to run now but I'm doing regular uphill grinds with my loaded pack on to keep (get) fit for some forthcoming roar trips. I get some funny looks.

----------


## R93

I climb a few hills when home hunting and circut train when at work, 4 times a week.

I still run as part of the circuts but it is not for extended periods.
It has kept me fit enough for the hills and that's all that matters to me.
But getting/maintaining fitness while in the hills has no equal.
Carried huge packs for years being a grunt. I still seem to be able to lug similar weight all be it slower and for  shorter distances at a time😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

The Beehive's running--- Like a Haunted shithouse  :-)

----------


## oraki

I've never seen a happy runner ever. Look at them the next they puff their way past. All hot and sweaty, faces all twisted up, not a smile in sight. If it was good for ya they'd be all happy and smiley. Why waste all those heartbeats on something thats shortening ya life.
Although I have been known to ride a bike. Same result as above so knocked that on the head pretty quickly

----------


## Rushy

So gimp let me give you the counsel of an older ( but not necessarily wiser) man.  Stop this nonsense right now!  It is an undisputed truth of the universe that when born you only have so many heartbeats before you die.  Don't be in such a rush to prematurely use the buggers up.

----------


## BruceY

Bin running for years Gimp....now the knees tell me stories, going up the ridges and gullies is good, but coming down anything is moider....!!!! Still great to go hunting though....good luck runners...!!!

----------


## hotsoup

Yep, running on average of 65/70KM per week. All sorts of events from Ironman to Tarawera ultra marathons, love it.

Makes hunting a far more enjoyable experience, especially when hunting tahr, blitz up the hills!

----------


## Bagheera

Humans can run but its not neccesarily good to do a lot of it.  Like pumping iron - if you do a lot you get a noticeable but marginal result.  

Your VO2 max is largely genetically determined, once you're doing a minimum of regular exercise.  There aren't many hunting situations where it makes a difference (except burning off your mates when climbing up a hill).  If you look at people who have survived many years of running they are mostly lean and wiry, often quite short too, with low body weight.  A hunter carrying any gear and boots needs a bit of beef on him/her.  So strength, coordination and proportional power in legs, core and arms are they key rather than going hell for leather on asphalt, half naked.

----------


## Dundee

Our district have just hosted the bush harriers club today.There are 2km,5km 8km and 11.64km runners and walkers chose what lap to participate in. @Sean ran the 11km run in 1 hour 7 minutes. Fastest time on that lap was 58 minutes by the chick in the pink shirt. When I was 16 and training for the NZ Army I managed this lap in 56 minutes. It would bloody kill me now. :Have A Nice Day: 

The pics from todays run/walk

----------


## smidey

I started running in September last year. Was 124kg and could hardly make 3K's. I've built up the distance to 1x10k & 2x7.5k per week over that time. Around 110kg now but I'm 6 1" with a big frame so I'll never be light.
All my life I hated it but it took me about three months to get to the point of enjoying it. Now get cranky if I don't

Sent from my workbench

----------


## oraki

As I said above...no happy smily runners, except the winner. I stand by what I say. It can't be good or healthy for you, unless your idea of good is getting around with faces screwed up like a chewed mackintosh lolly dipped in savaloy dye.
No more runsies for me ever

----------


## norsk

Running interferes with my Smoking.

----------


## Maca49

Just having breakfast after my 4 k walk run I do 3 mornings a week, shooting on the weekend gives me another work out. Use it or lose it!

----------


## Dorkus

I only run if something is chasing me... And then only after I've decided I can't beat it in a fight.

----------


## gadgetman

> As I said above...no happy smily runners, except the winner. I stand by what I say. It can't be good or healthy for you, unless your idea of good is getting around with faces screwed up like a chewed mackintosh lolly dipped in savaloy dye.
> No more runsies for me ever


When I could run I was always happy. Growing up as a quiet teenager it was about the only time anyone could get a peep out of me. The running for me would be pounding the pavement, cross country, the beach, rock bounding riverbeds with a pack or any other occasion there was space in front of me.

----------


## petronious_arbiter

i run because i'm too cheap to buy bigger clothes.

----------

